# Oblique lie



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,


I'm 32 weeks and my baby is oblique lie. I was just wondering if anyone can give me more information on this. I know baby has a few more weeks to turn, but if baby doesn't turn what should I expect?


Thanks


Jade.
Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi jade. 

Basically means baby is in a diagonal position not head straight down. 

Is it your first baby? 

Some trusts will admit you later in pregnancy as you are at risk of the cord coming down if your waters go as the head is not in your pelvis. 

For delivery they would usually recommend a caesarsan.  

Any other queries? Like you say you have a good few weeks for baby still to turn. 

Kaz cxxx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

hi kaz,

Thank you for reply, you must be busy with your lilttle one, congratulations.

This is my second baby, i have been getting a vibrating sensation in my left hip, do you think i am getting this as his head is in my hip then?

I am seeing my consultant on monday, are there any questions i should be asking? i am a bit worried he wont move.

I had to be induced at 39 weeks with my DD as i was having regular tightnings from about 32 weeks but thankfully nothing happened with my cervixs.

I have been having regular tightnings now and they are painful not like a contractions and my tummy feels hard all the time, should i be worried?

xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The tightenings may be your uterus trying to get the baby into the right position. It's difficult to say what the vibrating feeling is, it could be hands or feet moving quickly too.  Your baby still has plenty of time to move, so don't worry too much just yet. When you see your consultant you could ask if they would be able to turn it via ECG later on,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

